
When is the best time to send emails? - heelhook
http://kb.mailchimp.com/article/when-is-the-best-time-to-send-emails
======
soundslikeneon
The graphs/charts on this page do not really match up with the captions.

1) The second chart pretty clearly shows Wednesday as a higher volume day than
Tuesday, and yet the caption reads "Tuesday and Thursday being the highest
volume days."

2) Even worse, the caption on the third picture is completely off. The caption
reads "Click Rates by Number of Links," but the text in the chart itself
describes the number of clicks in terms of how many months a user has been
subscribed.

What gives?

